# Worms coming out of her body.....



## Number18 (May 2, 2011)

So my hubby got this cute little dog from TX when he went back for the funeral. Supposely it was from a stray litter of 6. We don't know how old or what kind of dog. I know that worm problems are common in puppies. It turned out she has tapeworms after I took her to Petco's moving Van Vet. ( i showed her the remain of worms and she claimed it was tapeworms and not roundworms). Despite the fact that we (humans) are not going to get affected due to how tapeworms have to have intermediate host to lay eggs on and so forth, I am reluctant to let her run around the house. 
When I wake her in the morning, I see 30 dried up dead worms in her cage. The worms come out of her bottom even when she is playing on my lap. (yes, we found a live one on my jeans the other day, but it dries up and dies). 
First of all, is this normal to have worms coming out of her body while the pup is playing or sleeping or doing nothing, anyone knows???


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, the dewormer you used is probably causing the worms to be expelled. So this is not unusual. You will need to deworm more than once, to get rid of any newly hatched worms.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yeah.. keep going to the vet with stool samples eery 10 days until you get her clear of worms and worm carcasses. If that is her in your Avatar she looks a cute little thing! What is her name and do you have pictures (we require puppy pictures here).


----------



## Number18 (May 2, 2011)

yes, that is her, isn't she a cutie? Her name is "Lady Cordelia" from Anne of Greengables~LOL I have two other dogs, a yellow lab (8 yrs) and mini-schauzer (2). I just wanted to own a lab and now I have three dogs! 
anyway, thanks you two for responding. Can I ask a second questions here?
The vet said we don't need to separate Cordy from us all but, I have a 5 yrd old child and I sure don't like the fact that worms could have been falling off of Cordy's body and dried up dead worms could have been in my child's room.. I guess I should vaccume constantly. but in any event, what would you all do if you were me? would you limit Cordy's activity to freely walk around and gets up on the couch, play in your child's room, etc? 
and hmmm, how can i put more pic of Cordy here?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think you need to be TOO freaked out about it, but I definitely also don't think it would hurt to restrict her access to just a couple rooms of the house for now.

What kind of deworming regime has the vet put her on?


----------



## Number18 (May 2, 2011)

I don't know the name of the deworming shot that Vet gave her, but the vet also told me I can give her a pill that contains Pyrantel. I can sense that it will take a long time for her to get rid of the worms....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Pyrantel doesn't get rid of tapeworms. And if he gave her a Droncit shot she shouldn't be expelling tapeworm segmants--tapeworms usually are digested when they die and you don't see them come out. The Droncit shot should have taken care of the problem; one shot usually gets those pesky tapeworms (you do need to treat multiple times for roundworms and hookworms, which are treated with pyrantel). I would contact the vet and see if they'll sell you some Drontal tablets without another office visit. You shouldn't still be seeing tapeworm segments.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Did they do a fecal exam at all? Or just looked at the worms segments you brought them? If they did not do a fecal I would have one done for sure.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

melgrj7 said:


> Did they do a fecal exam at all? Or just looked at the worms segments you brought them? If they did not do a fecal I would have one done for sure.


exactly what I wa going to say! I've only twice had a dog with worms, I saw a thing that resembled a grain of rice. I can't imagine they coming out in the amount of 30 though, yikes!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

If they haven't done a fecal already, I'd do one. Even if they don't find any worm on the fecal exam, a standard deworming is still necessary.

Keep in mind tapeworms are caused by the dog swallowing fleas. So, make sure she (and your other dogs) are flea free.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Tapeworms rarely show up in fecal exams. They're usually diagnosed by seeing segments around the anal area. And it's usually safe to assume puppies have roundworms, at least. So doing a fecal the first time wouldn't really be necessary. Doing one after treatment to make you got them all would be a good idea, though.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree with the last two posts:

Getting rid of the fleas is the key to getting rid of tapeworms. Even if you rid the dog of tapeworms, the fleas can still eat the dried up segments (believe me, you didn't get them all!), and then if the dog eats a flea, it gets reinfected. My recommendation would be to ask the vet for an oral flea killer (I like capstar - one pill kills all adult fleas in an hour or two and only costs a few dollars). After that, get the dog on a monthly flea preventative. As long as the active ingredients are different (and they will be), it's safe to give both the adult flea killer and the monthly flea preventative at the same time. I battled tapeworms and fleas (along with roundworms and ringworm) when I got my dog from a shelter.

As for the kid, I wouldn't worry as much about the worms as the fleas. I know this sounds backwards, but if the kid gets infected with worms, it will be by eating a flea, not by eating a worm. It's probably fine to allow the dog access to the house, but do not allow the dog in your bed or your child's. This is an easy way to eat a flea while you're asleep.

After you're sure the fleas and tapeworms are gone, do a fecal to be sure. This is also a good way to check for roundworms.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Worms are such a disgusting thing to have to deal with, but unfortunately they are very common in puppies and kittens. Simply because of the gross factor, I'd limit her run of the house if possible and gate her to one room or buy a puppy pen and keep her in that until the problem has been cleared up.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Just to be clear, those "dead" dried up worms are eggs. They are not dead. When they first come out they wiggle and stretch - their method of escaping the rectum I guess. Soon after they escape they dry up but are still quite alive. If you have small kids around I would be very careful. Any animal (or human) that ingests these eggs can develop liver, lung, or brain cysts - a very nasty disease.


----------



## Number18 (May 2, 2011)

JuneBud said:


> Just to be clear, those "dead" dried up worms are eggs. They are not dead. When they first come out they wiggle and stretch - their method of escaping the rectum I guess. Soon after they escape they dry up but are still quite alive. If you have small kids around I would be very careful. Any animal (or human) that ingests these eggs can develop liver, lung, or brain cysts - a very nasty disease.


you are scaring me now :O but thank you all for the info. We did the fecal exam on other two dogs, waiting for the result. I am giving Cordy a tablet of tapeworm medication which contains praziquantel, not pyrantel, my mistake. So the vet told me to wait for one week to send off her fecal for checking. Yesterday, i didn't see visible worms in her stools. I did see a few dried up orange worms in her kennel. Thank God the numbers of them had gone down compared to 20 or 30 of them I saw a few days ago. You are saying that orange dried up worm is the egg, righ? Yikes...



GottaLuvMutts said:


> I agree with the last two posts:
> 
> Getting rid of the fleas is the key to getting rid of tapeworms. Even if you rid the dog of tapeworms, the fleas can still eat the dried up segments (believe me, you didn't get them all!), and then if the dog eats a flea, it gets reinfected. My recommendation would be to ask the vet for an oral flea killer (I like capstar - one pill kills all adult fleas in an hour or two and only costs a few dollars). After that, get the dog on a monthly flea preventative. As long as the active ingredients are different (and they will be), it's safe to give both the adult flea killer and the monthly flea preventative at the same time. I battled tapeworms and fleas (along with roundworms and ringworm) when I got my dog from a shelter.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, definately something to think about!! Thank you. What if flea bites the kid? would she get tapeworms from being bitten by a flea which I just assume it has eaten the tapeworm egg.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

No, flea bites do not cause animals or people to get tapeworms. Eating the flea can give someone tapeworms and that is how most dogs and cats get them. If you have a small child who puts things in her mouth, be very careful. Otherwise you shouldn't have a problem.

Here is a little info:


Canine Tapeworms
The most common form of tapeworm that can jump from dog host to human host are canine tapeworms. In dogs, these parasitic creatures live inside the digestive tract of the animal and leach the nutrients that the dog consumes. When the dog defecates, oftentimes tapeworm eggs and larvae can accompany the feces. If an adult or especially a child comes into contact with this feces and somehow ingests it (such as not washing before eating a meal), the eggs can hatch and grow inside the new human host. Once hatched, the larvae will grow into hydatid cyst in the liver and other surrounding organs. The cysts will continue to grow to as much as a foot in length and in most cases will need to be surgically removed.

Flea Tapeworm
Another type of tapeworm that can be transferred from humans to dogs is the flea tapeworm. These tapeworms are much harder to catch as the an infected flea from a dog must be swallowed by the human for the larvae to survive, hatch and infect the new host. Most commonly this occurs in children. Flea tapeworms do not grow to be as large as canine tapeworms but can still leach nutrients from the body creating potentially serious health problems.

Read more: How Do Humans Get Tapeworms From Dogs? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5164980_do-humans-tapeworms-dogs.html#ixzz1LJn6YtPF


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add that if worms are coming out like you describe it is a bad infestation...Make sure you work with the vet to make sure you are rid of them completely!


----------



## Number18 (May 2, 2011)

Yes I believe it is pretty bad one, considering they were abandoned on the street...  I have to keep an eye on this one for a while~sigh


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, she is CUTE! What great markings!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

She sure is quite the cutie! Hope you get all her worm issues straightened out. Would love to see more pics of this little one as she grows.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

that is one adorable dog!


----------

